
Has our fascination toward skills shadowed the need for capabilities? - suhailameen46
https://yogya.ai/blog/5-features-of-an-effective-learning-development-program/
======
suhailameen46
What would an organization do with an individual's skills unless they can turn
those into capabilities and execute the tasks needed to be performed.

